

Responsive Design Bookmarklet - rglover
http://responsive.victorcoulon.fr

======
thisisblurry
Minor nitpick: the keyboard toggle button looks more like a calculator and
does nothing for the 'Auto' option (maybe it should be hidden until one of the
other layouts is selected?)

------
agumonkey
Firefox 17 (Nightly as of now) web developper tools includes a Responsive
Design View.

Chrome Web Tools too probably.

Nice bookmarklet nonetheless

------
natesm
This doesn't work correctly - on my iPad, rotating my site to landscape from
portrait just makes everything slightly larger, rather than triggering a
different layout, as this does.

~~~
Zikes
Other tablets may not behave the same way.

------
ebrink
>> assuming that all mobile users have iPhones...

~~~
ebrink
or iPads...

Otherwise it is indeed an interesting concept.

------
karolisd
Is the keyboard toggle working correctly? It seems to push everything up
instead of sliding over it.

------
pan69
Well executed. Needs solid testing though. Scrolling on larger pages doesn't
seem to work for me.

